# Renewing Job Seekers Benefit



## LiaG (10 Oct 2011)

My years entitlement to JSB ended in August.  However in the course of this year I did work as a Census Enumerator and another position and I have 14 PRSI stamps, Class A.  Does anyone know if I am entitled to re-apply for Job Seekers Benefit whilst continuing to seek employment.  I would not be entitled to JSA due to it being means tested on my partners income.

Thanks


----------



## raglan (10 Oct 2011)

Hi LiaG,

I always thought that once you had worked an amount of time to get 13 stamps you could reapply for JSB. I too did Census enumerator work and just got part time job which I will have until at least next year, while looking for something else.


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2011)

raglan is correct.



> *Re-qualifying for Jobseeker's Benefit*
> 
> If you have used up your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit (JB), you may re-qualify by working and paying the appropriate PRSI contributions for at least 13 weeks. If you are working and getting JB, as in the case of systematic short-time workers and some part-time workers, the 13 weeks paid contributions can begin once you have claimed JB for 156 days.


----------



## LiaG (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## Ildánach (11 Oct 2011)

As long as at least 13 of the stamps were obtained after day 156 of your Jobseekers Benefit you should be grand. 

You will also have to satisfy the substantive loss of employment criterion, but that should be fine if you have the 13 stamps after day 156.  They usually look at the last 13 weeks to establish your normal level of employment, if you haven't worked in the last 13 weeks, then they will need to refer to either the last 26 weeks or 52 weeks to establish your normal level of employment.  This shouldn't make any difference while you're fully unemployed, but may make a difference if you find part-time work.  For more details about this rule see here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#sle


----------

